# Outback Suggestions.



## donescobar2000 (Jul 25, 2003)

Today I am having a cheat meal. I am going to the Outback Steakhouse. I am definitely getting the Bloomin' Onion and a dessert. Both of them will be shared with my girl. Anyways can you guys give me a suggestion on a main dish?  I am eating really low fat.  I am only eating my basal and the cheat meal.


----------



## ZECH (Jul 25, 2003)

Salmon is great!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!
Or prime rib!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## donescobar2000 (Jul 25, 2003)

Salmon Does not sound bad.  Since I am eating The appetizer and the Dessert I want to angle something decent and healthy.


----------



## blueboy (Jul 25, 2003)

That is quite a cheat starting with your appetizer...

FYI- one Bloomin Onion with the Dipping Sauce contains 2130 calories and 163 grams of fat! Leave out the sauce and you still consume 1690 calories and 119 grams of fat, 57 of them saturated.


----------



## donescobar2000 (Jul 25, 2003)

Whoa!!!!I am not going to eat the whole thing.  Where did you find this info?


----------



## Nate (Jul 25, 2003)

yeah the bloomin' onion is one of the worst foods out there.


----------



## OceanDude (Jul 25, 2003)

don't even wory about low fat anything for the main if you eat that onion - it's a nuclear fat bomb. Might as well just call it a cheat meal and be honest about it.


----------



## donescobar2000 (Jul 25, 2003)

Damn....I always wanted to try it.


----------



## donescobar2000 (Jul 25, 2003)

Well of course it is a cheat meal.


----------



## blueboy (Jul 25, 2003)

Do a search for bloomin onion nutritional information.

Here is a site that has it...

http://www.usatoday.com/news/health/diet/2002-05-15-restaurant.htm


----------



## donescobar2000 (Jul 25, 2003)

Should I go for it?


----------



## OceanDude (Jul 25, 2003)

The outback has some good food and some not so good food. But you  got to know what you are ordering.

I use to eat Prime Rib with steamed veggies and dry potato (with pepper, olive oil and vinegar on it ??? NO butter/cream). Also ditch the yeast roll or whatever bread they have. I have seen fat and calorie number for prime rib vary greatly depending on type of cow and how prepared, trimmed and of course size. (e.g. 570 Calories; 48g Fat (77% calories from fat); 32g Protein; 0g Carbohydrate; 133mg Cholesterol; 101mg Sodiu;  calories 444, fat 22.2g, 50% calories from fat, cholesterol 141mg, protein 44.9g, carbohydrates 4.0g, fiber 0.2g, sodium 397mg.; and calories 395, fat 15.9g, 38% calories from fat, cholesterol 182mg, protein 58.1g, carbohydrates 1.4g, fiber 0.1g, sodium 140mg. )

In my case I ditched the Prime rib and went with Sirloin when I found out the following:

A 16-ounce prime rib has *four* times the fat of one sirloin steak!
A typical serving of sirloin steak with all visible fat cut off has 15 grams of fat. ( not great but *MUCH* better than Prime Rib.
Here is a typical run down on meats:
The average filet mignon, 18 grams of fat ( you pay more in general for less fat)
rib eye, 30 grams! 
New York strip, 34 grams!
T-bone, 44 grams! 
Prime rib, 62 grams! 
porterhouse, 64 grams!


----------



## donescobar2000 (Jul 25, 2003)

Shyt! lol.


----------



## Nate (Jul 25, 2003)

> _*Originally posted by OceanDude *_
> 
> In my case I ditched the Prime rib and went with Sirloin when I found out the following:



Yeah, I enjoy the sirloin tips from 99.

Is there a difference in fat content between the tips and the steak itself?

I figure if I diet well and train hard all week, a hefty serving of sirloin tips certainly won't hurt me....hell, it could even prove to be very beneficial.


----------



## OceanDude (Jul 25, 2003)

You have a good point ??? IMHO it???s good to eat some good ol beef now and then especially if it???s the natural grass fed kind with lots of CLA in it and not the domesticated BS with hormones and antibiotics and tenderizer enzymes injected into it. But definitely go with the less fatty cuts unless you are a hard gainer. There is some evidence that we actually need some of the longer chain saturated fats. I suspect the tips are even a bit lower in fat than the other cuts but I don???t know for sure.

Another food that people mistakenly think is fatty (due to the media hype about how people normally eat it with gobs of melted butter or rich sauces) but is actually almost pure protein is *crab and shrimp*. Just don???t dip it in butter. Use a low sugar cocktail sauce with lots of horseradish and lemon ??? great protein source.


----------



## ZECH (Jul 25, 2003)

That isn't much fat...............besides he probably needs it!


----------



## sara (Jul 25, 2003)

is there a site that shows restaurants nutri info?


----------



## donescobar2000 (Jul 25, 2003)

Well.  I did it.  I had the blooming onion.  Not the whole thing of course I shared it.  That is the last time I have it.  It was not worth it.  I also had the choclate thunder from from down under.  Now that...was good!  Any ways I am eating my Ben and Jerry Ice Cream now.  After Today no cheating for three weeks.  That's real!  Gotta cut up as much as possilbe before my abdominalplasti operation.  Also I think I may need help on my diet.  I believe I plateaued.  I was doing 1700 to 1900 cals a day.  I don't think I am loosing crap.  Anyways just thought I would share this info.


----------



## OceanDude (Jul 26, 2003)

I knew you would not be very satisfied with the blooming onion but some things you got to experience for yourself. Like all immersed deep fried foods the oil saturates the food and it just tastes "greasy" and it's too intense. In a different galaxy far far away and long long ago I use to work in restaurant kitchens. I can assure you that you never want to eat fried foods for one simple fact - most restaurant do not clean or cycle their deep fryer oil for amazingly long times (some don't at all and just add in oil to top them off). Every time you get a deep fried food you are getting the full gambit of "gourmet" tastes from everything that was in that fryer before your food was. Expect "complex yet subtly sophisticated flavours¨ in every thing you order  ; like the wonderful taste and textures of frozen fish sticks, shrimp, hushpuppies, chili-poppers, fried cheese, French fries, "I said take this prime rib back to the 'chef' and make it well done damn it¨, breaded chicken, onion rings and other things you don't care to know about (just a few though: hair, bugs, dropped utensils, jewelry, cleaning chemicals and overspray etc.). When you consider this and the fact that the oils are all broken down into very nasty trans-fats due to the high heat and combine with all the other burnt food particles it makes me want to vomit to even think about eating any deep fried food at all.


----------



## donescobar2000 (Jul 26, 2003)

I got you man.  That blooming onion was horrible.  I sometimes can not handle food that greasy.  That is why I hardly ever it it.  The grease just make my stomach boil  I have not eaten food like that on a regular basis in five years.  But the The Lean Steak was great witht the sweet potato.  Although It was a great meal  I think I see the effects it had on my body.


----------



## OceanDude (Jul 26, 2003)

Yeah - it almost gave me a post-puberty giant pimple on my face even thinking about biting into one of those grease pills.


----------



## donescobar2000 (Jul 26, 2003)

No more onions.  Yuck!!!


----------



## sara (Jul 26, 2003)

I'm having a cheat meal soon, been eating clean for over 5 months and didn't cheat at all... I'm not sure what to have in my cheat meal


----------



## donescobar2000 (Jul 26, 2003)

> _*Originally posted by sara *_
> I'm having a cheat meal soon, been eating clean for over 5 months and didn't cheat at all... I'm not sure what to have in my cheat meal




Hell five months... Have a cheat orgy.  Eat everything.


----------



## sara (Jul 26, 2003)

but I'm not doing any activities now... can't workout because I have 4 broken toes


----------



## donescobar2000 (Jul 26, 2003)

oooohhh!  that is bad.  Better make it a cheat meal then.  Save the buffett for another day.  I feel bad aftermine yesterday.  I am also and endo.  so that crap is showing on me.  Oh well gotta geet back on track for the month.


----------



## sara (Jul 26, 2003)

I know cheat meal. you guys have any suggestions?


----------



## donescobar2000 (Jul 26, 2003)

What do you like?


----------



## sara (Jul 26, 2003)

I started liking "boring food" oats, brownrice, basically what I'm eating now oh, and I loveeeee nuts  especially peanuts, and almonds


----------



## donescobar2000 (Jul 26, 2003)

Geez me too.  They are addictive.


----------



## kuso (Jul 26, 2003)

Blooming onion =


----------



## donescobar2000 (Jul 26, 2003)

yea...you can say that again.


----------



## kuso (Jul 26, 2003)

would you like me to?


----------



## sara (Jul 26, 2003)

I'm not sure how many calories I can have on my cheat meal.... I would have cold oatmeal and lots of almond and peanut butter coverd with whole almonds and peanuts... not sure how much I can have


----------



## OceanDude (Jul 28, 2003)

I havea  a few low-cal low-carb beers now and then as a "cheat" (really recommend a beer called carolina light - 70 cals and incredible good taste) or even some popcorn. If you are smart you can cheat in a way that is not too bad at all. For example, do not eat fat and sugar at the same time. Also, still have a slight desire for mexican chips and salsa now and then. So I do this on occasion with a  beer ot margaretta.

In my case I really do not even desire 95% of that old junk food now so its not really "cheating" if you don't miss it...


----------



## donescobar2000 (Jul 28, 2003)

Well for some reason I can not seem to eat anything with seeing effect on me.  If i eat bread (wheat or white).  I bloat.  If I eat nuts I get fatter.  I don't understand what I have to do to shed these last couple of pounds.   Now if I ketoe I loose but the feeling I get is horrible.


----------



## Jodi (Jul 28, 2003)

Post your diet, I bet I could find some things to help you shed that last bit of fat.


----------



## ZECH (Jul 28, 2003)

lmao! I was just wondering if you would chime in!


----------



## donescobar2000 (Jul 28, 2003)

Jodi you have tried to help me out so many times.  

But here it goes again.

Starting yesterday I am kicking in 2000 cals.  I was looking at my journal from when I was cutting really good.  It averages to 2000.  I normally had 225 Carbs 225 Protien and no more than 30 fat.  All in grams.
Today so far it looks like this.
6AM
Waffles
.50Cup of Skim Milk
.25 Cup of Wheat Flour
1 Tablespoon Of Spenda
2 Egg Whites
2 Tablesoons of Fat Free Cream Cheese
1 Cup of Cheerrios

58 C  40P 4F


9 AM

1 100% Percent Wheat Bagle
1 Tablespoon of Peanut Butter
1 Protein Shake
.25 Cup of Skim Milk

62 Carb 38 P 10 Fat


----------



## donescobar2000 (Jul 28, 2003)

> _*Originally posted by dg806 *_
> lmao! I was just wondering if you would chime in!



What does chime in mean?


----------



## OceanDude (Jul 28, 2003)

that's an old expression "to chime in" - like to ring the bell as at the hotel desk to announce your arrival...


----------



## Jodi (Jul 28, 2003)

> _*Originally posted by donescobar2000 *_
> Jodi you have tried to help me out so many times.
> 
> But here it goes again.
> ...



Your kidding right?  This really isn't your diet is it?


----------



## donescobar2000 (Jul 28, 2003)

lol...I dunno.  I guess I am getting off track because it is not working for me.


----------



## Jodi (Jul 28, 2003)

Umm, with a diet like this I can see why you are arn't losing any bodyfat.


----------



## donescobar2000 (Jul 28, 2003)

What is it?  the breads?


----------



## Jodi (Jul 28, 2003)

The milk
The Bagel
The Cream Cheese
The Cereal
The Waffles


----------



## donescobar2000 (Jul 28, 2003)

Shyt!!!!!  U know after dieting since March I got bored with my diet.  so i wanted to add varieity.  You feel me?


----------



## Jodi (Jul 28, 2003)

And why the hell would you ever incorporate a refeed with a diet like that.  

You told me you know better than this.  I want to see a better plan written out today than this.  Show me what you got!


----------



## donescobar2000 (Jul 28, 2003)

LMAO!!!!!!  YOU'RE ON.  GUESS IT IS BACK TO EXTREME LOW CARB.  STARTING TOMMORROW. LOL


----------



## Jodi (Jul 28, 2003)

You don't have to go low carb.

40/40/20 might be a nice change for you.


----------



## donescobar2000 (Jul 28, 2003)

That is what I was doing when I said i was doing 225 Carb 225 Protien and 30 grams of fat.  About 2070 cals.


----------



## Jodi (Jul 28, 2003)

Well thats fine but how bout some better carb choices

Oats
Steel Cut Oats
Sweet Potatoes
Brown Rice
Legumes
Peaches
Berries
Grapefruit


----------



## donescobar2000 (Jul 28, 2003)

I was eating that stuff.  Once again.  I got tired of eating the same crap  But let me get back on track again.  I need to go shopping again.  Sweet Potatoes are at the top of my list.  I love those things.


----------



## Jodi (Jul 28, 2003)

No, I want to see a plan.  Write one out and let me see


----------



## donescobar2000 (Jul 28, 2003)

alright. give me a min


----------



## ZECH (Jul 28, 2003)

You would make such a great teacher!


----------



## donescobar2000 (Jul 28, 2003)

7 AM

4 Egg Whites w/
1 Table Spoon of Onion, Green Peppers, and Tomatoes
2 Cups of Oats w/ Water and Spenda

58 Carbs 34 Protein 6 Fat

9 AM

Protien Shake
Apple
Banana ( I still had them while cutting)  Did not affect me. LOL.
1 Tablespoon Of Natural Peanut Butter
54 Carb 25 Protien 8 Fat

12PMnch

5 Oz Chicken Breast
Cup of Brown Rice
4 Oz Sweet Potato


47 Carb 32 Protein 3.5 Fat

2PM

8Oz Strawberries
Cup Of Cottage Cheese

28 carbs 24 Protien 3.0 Fat

4 PM

Cup of Romaine Salad
Can of Tuna

4 Carbs 36 Protien 2.5 Fat

6PM
4 Oz Sweet Potato
5 Oz Chicken Breast

21 Carb 32 Protien 1 Fat

10 PM  Half Cup of Cottage Cheese.

Carb 6 Protien 1.5 fat

Hope that looks alright.


----------



## donescobar2000 (Jul 28, 2003)

> _*Originally posted by dg806 *_
> You would make such a great teacher!



LOL.  She would.  I feel if I do not get this right she is going to send me to the corner.


----------



## Jodi (Jul 28, 2003)

> _*Originally posted by donescobar2000 *_
> 7 AM
> 
> 4 Egg Whites w/
> ...


----------



## donescobar2000 (Jul 28, 2003)

Ok I added the fats.  I came up with 25 grams.  How much should I add as far as EFAs?


----------



## Jodi (Jul 28, 2003)

What do you weigh and what did the macros for the day come out to with that plan?


----------



## donescobar2000 (Jul 28, 2003)

218 Carbs 208 Protien 25 Fat


----------



## Jodi (Jul 28, 2003)

How much do you weigh?


----------



## donescobar2000 (Jul 28, 2003)

170


----------



## Jodi (Jul 28, 2003)

Lets reconfigure this.

Assuming a 40/40/20 Cut

170lbs * 12 cals per pound = 2040

Protein = 204G Per Day
Carbs = 204G Per Day
Fat = 45G Per day

Try this instead.


----------



## donescobar2000 (Jul 28, 2003)

Alright now I wont feel deprived.  Lol i love peanut butter.  LOL


----------



## Jodi (Jul 28, 2003)

Don't just fill up on peanut butter.  How bout some fish oil and flax too.


----------



## donescobar2000 (Jul 28, 2003)

LOL.. I got some flax don't worry.  I have salmon in the freezer.  So that should cover me.  It's too bad my surgery is close.  I was trying to cut up as much as possible.  It's in less than 3 weeks.  I believe I gained wieght or I'm just bloated.  LOL.  Lets see what I can do in three weeks.


----------



## OceanDude (Jul 28, 2003)

> _*Originally posted by Jodi *_
> No, I want to see a plan.  Write one out and let me see



Jump all over him Jodi - he deserves it! It feels *so good* to know we have a diet mom standing shotgun at the pantry...


----------



## donescobar2000 (Jul 28, 2003)

Man I thougt she was going to go make me pick a switch.  I appreciate her help a lot though.


----------

